# Where do you gain fat on a bulk?



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Although some people seem to gain an even layer of fat across their body whilst bulking, I always start with the midsection and then some more of the midsection and then some more. In fact, my midsection gets disgustingly fat before it 'spreads' to the rest of my body, hence me so apprehensive to bulk.

I've been upping my calories slowly and the strange thing is, I'm still not putting on any weight, but I've definitely put quite a bit more fat around my midsection. Up to 3700 cals a day now and still no weight gain. I'm afraid if I up it any more I'll just put on even more fat. People say, don't be afraid to put on some fat when you bulk. Well I wouldn't mind it if it didn't all get stuck around my waist. Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2014)

I put it all round my waist. Hips and some on the outer peck. Dont bulk. I make weekly gains without bulking.

Eat lots of protein and then carbs, salad and fruit. Just enjoy food and love training.

My opinion. Bulking is best for people on steroids. Naturals cant absorb the amount of food that someone on steroids can. And then they use a steroid to strip it off again with minimal muscle loss.

We cant do that.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

in this order...

lower abs,

love handles,

chin,

face.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

That's the last place it goes when cutting and the first place it goes back when you bulk. Unfortunately!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Mhoon said:


> That's the last place it goes when cutting and the first place it goes back when you bulk. Unfortunately!


That might be so, but you definitely get it at different rates on different people. I know people who bulk who still look amazing after they've been stuffing their face full of food for months. All that seems to happen is their abs become a little less visible, but they certainly don't gain a muffin top like I do!



dallas said:


> I put it all round my waist. Hips and some on the outer peck. Dont bulk. I make weekly gains without bulking.


I totally agree. But I'm not 'bulking' in the sense that I'm eating way too much food just to pile on the fat. I'm on a small surplus which is what you need if you want to make any sort of gains.


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

I am exactly the same! Makes me reluctant to bulk


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Moore606 said:


> I am exactly the same! Makes me reluctant to bulk


We're f*cked mate. Lol


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Stomach, chest, quads. I think genetics is the key.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> Stomach, chest, quads. I think genetics is the key.


I'm quite wary using the term 'genetics' now as I was told in another thread I'm a lazy c*nt in the gym who needs to work harder, and genetics have nothing to do with the way I want to look.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Around my pecs. When I cut last I have veins running through abs and up into my lats. Quads and delts all veiny. Back looked good. Yet my pec still held fat on the outside and round the arm pit. It just would not budge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2014)

MFM said:


> That might be so, but you definitely get it at different rates on different people. I know people who bulk who still look amazing after they've been stuffing their face full of food for months. All that seems to happen is their abs become a little less visible, but they certainly don't gain a muffin top like I do!
> 
> I totally agree. But I'm not 'bulking' in the sense that I'm eating way too much food just to pile on the fat. I'm on a small surplus which is what you need if you want to make any sort of gains.


People listen to steroid users and supliment company's on how much to have. Halve it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stomach lovehandles and chest. Even when I cut I have a fatty chest. Does my head in


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

My problem is I end up putting on loads in the belly and the face. the latter which I used to get the nickname 'moonface'. :mellow:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Lower abs and pecs here. Don't really have much on my face, legs stay lean too.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Face and neck not c0ck!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

My face and chin - It's the first place weight comes off too which is annoying because I'd rather it was coming off my waist which is immediately where fat starts to sit after my face!


----------

